# Super Resin Polish vs Auto Finesse Tripple



## max1805

What are people's opinions on these two products? I see some people say that Tripple is a PDI polish, and this makes it less 'superior' to SRP. Would this be true?

I have an entire collection of Autoglym Pro products as well as an entire collection of Auto Finesse products. Really, I'd like to stick with one brand for OCD sake :wall:

The SRP vs Tripple debate is the one that I feel swings it for me, because with a black car I am forever noticing new blemishes appearing, no matter how well I take care of it. So a decent AIO is really important in between correction details for me :buffer:


----------



## steelghost

They're both going to do a certain amount of cleaning and filling, so will help with the unforgiving black finish.

They both offer a certain amount of protection, the SRP is acrylic resin, the Tripple is from wax. Both really want a "proper" LSP putting over them to last any length of time. SRP is more flexible in this regard as it can take both a wax or a sealant; Tripple's protection being wax based ideally wants to be topped by a wax, although I have read that AF say you can put things like Tough Coat over it.


----------



## A&J

steelghost said:


> They're both going to do a certain amount of cleaning and filling, so will help with the unforgiving black finish.
> 
> They both offer a certain amount of protection, the SRP is acrylic resin, the Tripple is from wax. Both really want a "proper" LSP putting over them to last any length of time. SRP is more flexible in this regard as it can take both a was or a sealant; Tripple's protection being wax based ideally wants to be topped by a wax, although I have read that AF say you can put things like Tough Coat over it.


What he said...

Protection from these two is short lived...I remember it was about 1-2 weeks from Tripple so not very much. They both have to be toped with a wax or sealant.


----------



## max1805

I'm not worried about protection as I always top AIO's with a wax or sealant. I was more curious to know how well either of these perform in terms of their cleaning ability, filling etc.


----------



## A&J

Dont know about SRP but Tripple clean and fill quite well. I was never dissapointed with it.

Here is my 50/50 with Tripple a DA and white hex logic pad


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

if you have metallic flake then tripple does mute it a little bit.
better off with prima amigo if you can get it  leaves a dark finish and enhances the flake on my black metallic


----------



## Chris Donaldson

What has happened to Prima Amigo? It seems rarer than hens teeth.


----------



## Yellow Dave

Was never that impressed with amigo. Even disappointed after all the hype it got. It didn't really cleanse the paint very much. Didn't think it filled as well either. Did leave a lovely slick base though. 

SRP and tripple performed similarly but tripple slightly better results. application wise I preferred tripple.


----------



## fatdazza

Chris Donaldson said:


> What has happened to Prima Amigo? It seems rarer than hens teeth.


Prima no longer manufacture


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

fatdazza said:


> Prima no longer manufacture


looks like they do in usa http://stores.shopprimacarcare.com/prima-amigo/ just cant find anyone in the uk that has it


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Prima have stopped UK distribution.There is an European shop online they recommended when I emailed the owner.Big shame amigo,hydro max I loved


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Prima have stopped UK distribution.There is an European shop online they recommended when I emailed the owner.Big shame amigo,hydro max I loved


damn that sux! amigo is great stuff and i thought it was popular? you would think someone would want to import prima..
i have heard that britemax blackmax is similiar stuff


----------



## steelghost

OvEr_KiLL said:


> i have heard that britemax blackmax is similiar stuff


I've never used any Prima products but from what I've read, Blackmax does sound fairly similar to Amigo. I've had a bottle for a while but only got chance to use it recently, it's excellent :thumb:


----------



## Hufty

I’ve used both and to be honest neither were great Srp is dusty, af say triple by hand only. Try carpro essence it knocks them both out of the park.


----------



## Sam6er

If your after a good AIO id recommend britemax virtue. Used it recently on a swirl filled car and it did a fantastic job. It has light abrasives, semi permenant fillers and protects for 6 months!


----------



## Summit Detailing

SRP - easier to use with decent results.

If you have both why not do a side by side test to see which works best for you?

Chris


----------



## timo10

Hufty said:


> I've used both and to be honest neither were great Srp is dusty, af say triple by hand only. Try carpro essence it knocks them both out of the park.


I've used it speed 2 on a da and worked very well , just make sure not to get to much heat build up as this will burn off the fillers

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave

Carpro essence and britemax virtue are a very different animal to your generic AIO like tripple and SRP. ideally they need working by machine to get the durability and filling they offer. They are also considerable more expensive. 

Having used britemax blackmax and amigo, I found blackmax to offer a little more correction and filling. Both left the same super slick feeling and ease of use.


----------



## Sheep

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=356476

Have a look at this, I compared the 2 of them head to head. Worth noting is that Tripple has actual cut while SRP has only cleaning and filling abilities. I prefer the use of SRP and it's protection, but it's bottle sucks.


----------



## Autoglym

Sheep said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=356476
> 
> Have a look at this, I compared the 2 of them head to head. Worth noting is that Tripple has actual cut while SRP has only cleaning and filling abilities. I prefer the use of SRP and it's protection, but it's bottle sucks.


SRP does have cut. It also has fill. It will fix what it can and fill what it can't. The cut of the product is increased if the pressure used to apply the product is increased. The applicator choice will also have a bearing on the cut of the product. Cotton stockinette for example will give more cut than a foam applicator.

Sorry you aren't a fan of the bottle.


----------



## GleemSpray

Autoglym said:


> SRP does have cut. It also has fill. It will fix what it can and fill what it can't. The cut of the product is increased if the pressure used to apply the product is increased. The applicator choice will also have a bearing on the cut of the product. Cotton stockinette for example will give more cut than a foam applicator.
> 
> Sorry you aren't a fan of the bottle.


I have always had good results over the years on unloved paint using SRP applied with a folded pad of damp stockinette ( Halfords stockinette roll cut down !!).

It really cleans and shines the paint, whereas i have found that SRP sometimes doesn't really seem to "bite" very much if you use a smooth sponge - it just spreads out and leaves a bit of a shine, but doesn't clean or fill so well this way.

I always thought that, logically, SRP MUST have some small degree of abrasion, because if you clean unloved paint with it, the paint stays a bit cleaner and shinier looking, even months later when the SRP will have long gone ?


----------



## Sheep

Autoglym said:


> SRP does have cut. It also has fill. It will fix what it can and fill what it can't. The cut of the product is increased if the pressure used to apply the product is increased. The applicator choice will also have a bearing on the cut of the product. Cotton stockinette for example will give more cut than a foam applicator.
> 
> Sorry you aren't a fan of the bottle.


Wow, this is the first I've heard of SRP having cut in almost 10 years. How come you've never responded to this before even though I've seen it mentioned many many times on these boards? Even that entire write up has it written throughout. Although that helps explain it's performance which is quite good for what it is.

My beef with the bottle is a pretty simple one, it's too flimsy. Product will belch out of top randomly from regular gripping, making it very hard to dispense on to pads and applicators. It's also very hard to dispense after shaking as the sides don't resist squeezing enough to allow you to control the flow of product. You could fix this problem by changing the cap, one with a flip out spout that resist flow more, requiring more grip/pressure for the same amount of product dispensed. Again, this is for the 500ml SRP bottle, which is the same as the leather balm and UDS, all products I own and use regularly, but would like to see the bottles upgraded.


----------



## GleemSpray

Sheep said:


> Wow, this is the first I've heard of SRP having cut in almost 10 years. How come you've never responded to this before even though I've seen it mentioned many many times on these boards? Even that entire write up has it written throughout. Although that helps explain it's performance which is quite good for what it is.
> 
> My beef with the bottle is a pretty simple one, it's too flimsy. Product will belch out of top randomly from regular gripping, making it very hard to dispense on to pads and applicators. It's also very hard to dispense after shaking as the sides don't resist squeezing enough to allow you to control the flow of product. You could fix this problem by changing the cap, one with a flip out spout that resist flow more, requiring more grip/pressure for the same amount of product dispensed. Again, this is for the 500ml SRP bottle, which is the same as the leather balm and UDS, all products I own and use regularly, but would like to see the bottles upgraded.


Its just not the same without white blobs of dried
SRP on the drive after a summer afternoon detailing... 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267

GleemSpray said:


> Its just not the same without white blobs of dried
> SRP on the drive after a summer afternoon detailing...
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


 you are so right. Dont forget the blobs that land on your hands as well.

The bottle is rubbish for sure but bearable i guess.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

SRP can be forgiven it's iffy bottle, because it is truly incredible the way it can quickly transform unloved paintwork.

Will always have a place in my car cleaning gear. 



Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Autoglym

Sheep said:


> Wow, this is the first I've heard of SRP having cut in almost 10 years. How come you've never responded to this before even though I've seen it mentioned many many times on these boards? Even that entire write up has it written throughout. Although that helps explain it's performance which is quite good for what it is.


We have mentioned it before, it just seems to be generally accepted that it doesn't have cut though. That opinion has taken hold and people just accept it because they read it everywhere (see also: sponges cause swirls *ducks*).

That large SRP write up was not written by us, it contains a lot of good info, but also some things that don't ring true with us. We aren't out to deceive anyone with our products, we try our absolute best not to make claims that the product can't back up in real life. SRP does have cut, if it didn't we would be honest about that. It is no compound, not by a long shot, but it does have abrasives in it, albeit at the very, very gentle end of the scale.


----------



## dchapman88

Autoglym said:


> We have mentioned it before, it just seems to be generally accepted that it doesn't have cut though. That opinion has taken hold and people just accept it because they read it everywhere (see also: sponges cause swirls *ducks*).
> 
> That large SRP write up was not written by us, it contains a lot of good info, but also some things that don't ring true with us. We aren't out to deceive anyone with our products, we try our absolute best not to make claims that the product can't back up in real life. SRP does have cut, if it didn't we would be honest about that. It is no compound, not by a long shot, but it does have abrasives in it, albeit at the very, very gentle end of the scale.


So would you class the abrasives on the scale more of a pre wax cleanser style polish than a traditional polished used to get some cut?


----------



## Sheep

Autoglym said:


> We have mentioned it before, it just seems to be generally accepted that it doesn't have cut though. That opinion has taken hold and people just accept it because they read it everywhere (see also: sponges cause swirls *ducks*).
> 
> That large SRP write up was not written by us, it contains a lot of good info, but also some things that don't ring true with us. We aren't out to deceive anyone with our products, we try our absolute best not to make claims that the product can't back up in real life. SRP does have cut, if it didn't we would be honest about that. It is no compound, not by a long shot, but it does have abrasives in it, albeit at the very, very gentle end of the scale.


Not sure what large SRP write up you're talking about. I linked my AIO shoot out thread, which was done by me. My shoot out highlighted real world results and backed it up with photos, but if SRP has some level of cut it would explain it's performance, which is top notch in my books (in case you didn't know, I like a lot of your products and own quite a few). In talking with a few detailing friends the level of cut seems to be thought around .05/10, with maybe more if you used a rougher pad (but at that point it's the pad doing the cut...). Either way, stellar product, but missed the target with the bottle (but hit my arm, leg, and drink).


----------



## SKY

SRP even with the poor bottle is a great product. I will always use this as my go to. 
The new formula is also better especially for dusting (even if over applied)


----------



## Bikeracer

If you have any small size sauce/salad cream/ketchup squeezy bottles they're very good to decant polish into.

I'm using a small salad cream one at the moment, just waiting for someone to ask me if I'm polishing the car with salad cream because the Heinz label is still on it and the polish is a very similar colour.

Allan


----------



## steveo3002

agree with the bottle , its a good quality product in what feels like a bargain basement cheapest bottle you could find , agree i get random spots of srp around where i work and i bet one drop of the bottle would split it open , while i dont want to pay over the top for fancy showy bottles i feel it could be a little better


----------



## Rayaan

I like SRP and it certainly still does the job as well as any other AIO in my opinion. 

Only the bottle is annoying - seems to prematurely splurt when put on the floor and the cap is open which does tend to waste a lot of time cleaning up the mess and also opening/closing the cap. 

Will try the ketchup bottle method - the Hellmans bottles look good for that.


----------



## Andyblue

Rayaan said:


> I like SRP and it certainly still does the job as well as any other AIO in my opinion.
> 
> Only the bottle is annoying - seems to prematurely splurt when put on the floor and the cap is open which does tend to waste a lot of time cleaning up the mess and also opening/closing the cap.
> 
> Will try the ketchup bottle method - the Hellmans bottles look good for that.


Yep totally agree with this - might try the bottles as suggested


----------



## steelghost

Would the SRP bottle take a spray head, perhaps from another AG product? Works with Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish which has a screw top and similarly runny consistency.


----------



## Andyblue

steelghost said:


> Would the SRP bottle take a spray head, perhaps from another AG product? Works with Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish which has a screw top and similarly runny consistency.


Not sure - they seem to have slightly different threads / size of opening on some bottles, might / might not. Also not sure if it's fluid / runny enough to actually work through a spray head.

I've just found a bottle top on one of the household cleaning products, which I'm going to try - the little spout flips up out the lid - hoping it'll fit


----------



## iCraig

GleemSpray said:


> I have always had good results over the years on unloved paint using SRP applied with a folded pad of damp stockinette ( Halfords stockinette roll cut down !!).


Thats exactly how I use it, although I managed to find some Autoglym Perfect Polishing cloth recently to us.

I find that the sponges don't work at all well with SRP for some reason.


----------



## Pinky

I use AG.srp then usually Jetseal or poorboys white diamond , or whitelight when I have the time (not all the time though ).
If I get Tripple is it still 0k to top with the above ?


----------



## Andyblue

Pinky said:


> I use AG.srp then usually Jetseal or poorboys white diamond , or whitelight when I have the time (not all the time though ).
> If I get Tripple is it still 0k to top with the above ?


How do you find jet seal and poor boys white diamond ?


----------



## Autoglym

Sheep said:


> Not sure what large SRP write up you're talking about. I linked my AIO shoot out thread, which was done by me. My shoot out highlighted real world results and backed it up with photos, but if SRP has some level of cut it would explain it's performance, which is top notch in my books (in case you didn't know, I like a lot of your products and own quite a few). In talking with a few detailing friends the level of cut seems to be thought around .05/10, with maybe more if you used a rougher pad (but at that point it's the pad doing the cut...). Either way, stellar product, but missed the target with the bottle (but hit my arm, leg, and drink).


Ah, apologies, assumed you were talking about this thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=100889&highlight=super+resin+polish


----------



## Flaky_Bandit

Hopefully benefit someone. Amazon Black Friday deal on 1l of SRP £9.59. Still some left at time of writing.


----------



## roscopervis

Pinky said:


> I use AG.srp then usually Jetseal or poorboys white diamond , or whitelight when I have the time (not all the time though ).
> If I get Tripple is it still 0k to top with the above ?


White Diamond is a glaze not a sealant as you would appear to be inferring here. 
White Light is also just a fancy version of an AIO from CG, you're repeating the SRP/Tripple step.

Jet seal is the only product that makes sense to use after SRP. Tripple is oily so most sealants will struggle to bond.


----------



## Eddmeister

SRP can’t be rivalled for results & cost for me


----------



## Dazednconfused

I've used SRP for the last couple of years and found it pretty good - especially as I'm a newbie to this. Although, I am thinking of trying BH Cleanser Polish - which seems to be a better version of SRP - or am I wrong?? Better as in less dust, more waxes will adhere to it and have better cleaning properties.


----------



## shine247

Dazednconfused said:


> I've used SRP for the last couple of years and found it pretty good - especially as I'm a newbie to this. Although, I am thinking of trying BH Cleanser Polish - which seems to be a better version of SRP - or am I wrong?? Better as in less dust, more waxes will adhere to it and have better cleaning properties.


Although not a regular user of AIO's I had a bottle of SRP for years which occasionally came out and did an excellent job at removing and minimising scratches / swirl marks on the odd vehicle and restoring the red on my old classic single stage red car. Because it ran out I felt it only right to try the BH offering. It is good and leaves a nice shine but I found it to be a lot less effective at hiding marks and correcting neglected paint.

This was a VERY quick blast with SRP, a cutting pad and a DA as a test at first. In the end the car looked amazing for 17 years untouched.


----------



## benjcarter

Autoglym said:


> We have mentioned it before, it just seems to be generally accepted that it doesn't have cut though. That opinion has taken hold and people just accept it because they read it everywhere (see also: sponges cause swirls *ducks*).
> 
> That large SRP write up was not written by us, it contains a lot of good info, but also some things that don't ring true with us. We aren't out to deceive anyone with our products, we try our absolute best not to make claims that the product can't back up in real life. SRP does have cut, if it didn't we would be honest about that. It is no compound, not by a long shot, but it does have abrasives in it, albeit at the very, very gentle end of the scale.


Hi Autoglym. I'm a little confused about the abrasives. If you watch the following YouTube video by the Forensic Detailing Channel (watch from about 19m30secs onwards and you'll see that the guy contacted Autoglym and asked specifically about SRP and abrasives. He was told by you guys that SRP contains no added abrasives. He goes on to mention chemical abrasion from the solvents, but that's not the same as added abrasives that you mention. Could you clarify it once and for all?

Good product - used it on and off for years, definitely has its place but it does seem that there is, and always has been, confusion about this product. Many thanks :thumb:


----------



## Dazednconfused

shine247 said:


> Although not a regular user of AIO's I had a bottle of SRP for years which occasionally came out and did an excellent job at removing and minimising scratches / swirl marks on the odd vehicle and restoring the red on my old classic single stage red car. Because it ran out I felt it only right to try the BH offering. It is good and leaves a nice shine but I found it to be a lot less effective at hiding marks and correcting neglected paint.
> 
> This was a VERY quick blast with SRP, a cutting pad and a DA as a test at first. In the end the car looked amazing for 17 years untouched.


Thanks for that Shine - I will bear this in mind. I wanted to try more BH products because every one I've used so far has been pretty flawless - but I'll definitely be keeping the SRP in my bag
CheersPhil


----------



## NorthantsPete

steelghost said:


> They're both going to do a certain amount of cleaning and filling, so will help with the unforgiving black finish.
> 
> They both offer a certain amount of protection, the SRP is acrylic resin, the Tripple is from wax. Both really want a "proper" LSP putting over them to last any length of time. SRP is more flexible in this regard as it can take both a wax or a sealant; Tripple's protection being wax based ideally wants to be topped by a wax, although I have read that AF say you can put things like Tough Coat over it.


If youre going to do that, why not use a glaze? surely better to do


----------

